# Where have you travelled to and waht crazy things have you done?!



## Munjeeta (Mar 23, 2009)

I've read so many interesting posts on here about adventures people have had; where you've travelled to and what you've done! It'd be really interesting to find out some more, just to show that diabetes really doesn't stop you! (I think I need a bit of convincing )


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't been anywhere much (Spain for a week, France for a day), but I plan to in future.  If it helps though, I have done plenty of crazy things in England and Diabetes has never stopped me.  I wouldn't let it stop me do anything.


----------



## aymes (Mar 23, 2009)

I did most of my travelling before diagnosis (got ill while doing it in fact) but I guess my latest 'crazy thing' was, as my picture would suggest, the sky dive I did recently! I'm saving up to do the next level now where I get to jump by myself!


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

I could NEVER do that, i'm so chicken! well done aymes.


----------



## aymes (Mar 23, 2009)

Oooh, I'm also going zorbing soon (where you roll down a hill in a big inflatable 'hamster ball') not quite as daring as the sky dive but I'm very excited about it!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2009)

Amyes - I am so impressed

Good luck and let us know how you get on

Hazel


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

aymes said:


> Oooh, I'm also going zorbing soon (where you roll down a hill in a big inflatable 'hamster ball') not quite as daring as the sky dive but I'm very excited about it!



Now THAT I would do! I should do it sometime actually.  Since i'm scared of everything else...


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2009)

yes good luck aymes you must tell us how it was when you done it 

x


----------



## Corrine (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck Aymes - I would love to try zorbing.....

Most of my stuff was before diagnosis too - although am off to Texas in two weeks and taking in New Orleans and New York while I'm there.  In my youth have jumped out of planes, been fixed wing gliding, been a passenger in a helicopter.  Have travelled to Australia, USA, Thailand, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Singapore, Egypt, France, Spain, Belgium, Italy, ridden countless rollercoasters (and a camel which was horrible - like being seasick).  At the moment my main passion is Formula 1 and I've been to a few European races which is fab if you're a petrol head like me......


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 24, 2009)

Awwww, camels are wonderful! How can you say they're horrible?

I rode one when I was in Tunisia. Loved every second of it!

I was diagnosed in October 2004 and my lifestyle hasn't changed one bit since then (apart from obviously looking after what I eat/drink and my medication). I like to travel. Been to Kenya, Denmark, America (only San Francisco for 10 days, more in the future?), Germany, Czech Republic, England (since I used to live in the Netherlands), Scotland, France, Luxemburg, Belgium, Switzerland. I think that's it...yeah, it is.

I don't really do crazy things as in the dangerous ones, but we did go to San Francisco to see The Musical Ride. Basically that means we went to America to see a bunch of Canadians do fancy things with a horse. 

And we (being my best friend and I) are used to going everywhere to see concerts. Followed Guns 'n Roses around in the 90 for a month, went to the UK to see Paradise Lost a few times, also to the UK for the Moody Blues.

I also love Aston Martin and cars in general. So we've driven to Frankfurt and Geneva to see the car shows there. We've also driven to Le Mans for obvious reasons.

One thing that's definitely on my list is bungee jumping though. I'll be scared, very very scared, but I want to do it. Want to lose some weight first, though.

Quite frankly, not only does my diabetes not stop me from travelling, all the travels make things better for me. The travelling makes me happy, therefore I feel better, therefore I am healthier and my diabetes troubles me less.
Since I moved here (some would consider that a crazy thing to do ) my health has improved, so I guess it pays of to do something daring every now and then!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 24, 2009)

nicky_too said:


> Awwww, camels are wonderful! How can you say they're horrible?
> 
> The actual camel was lovely - she was called Esmerata (or something like that) it was the motion that made me feel quite ill coupled with the fact that I had once been thrown from a horse and didn't really want to be thrown from a camel as well!


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think camels throw people very often (if at all), so I think you don't need to be afraid. Just relax next time and you won't feel so sick either.


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 24, 2009)

katie said:


> I haven't been anywhere much (Spain for a week, France for a day), but I plan to in future.  If it helps though, I have done plenty of crazy things in England and Diabetes has never stopped me.  I wouldn't let it stop me do anything.





aymes said:


> I did most of my travelling before diagnosis (got ill while doing it in fact) but I guess my latest 'crazy thing' was, as my picture would suggest, the sky dive I did recently! I'm saving up to do the next level now where I get to jump by myself!





aymes said:


> Oooh, I'm also going zorbing soon (where you roll down a hill in a big inflatable 'hamster ball') not quite as daring as the sky dive but I'm very excited about it!





nicky_too said:


> I was diagnosed in October 2004 and my lifestyle hasn't changed one bit since then (apart from obviously looking after what I eat/drink and my medication). I like to travel. Been to Kenya, Denmark, America (only San Francisco for 10 days, more in the future?), Germany, Czech Republic, England (since I used to live in the Netherlands), Scotland, France, Luxemburg, Belgium, Switzerland. I think that's it...yeah, it is.



 Ah you're starting to rekindle my faith... I did spend 4 months in India but that was way back when I liked to pretend I didn't have diabetes! I think I'm more worried about travelling etc now I've admitted it and am trying to manage it! What about living abroad? Or does anyone live abroad now? I'm thinking of trying to get a job somewhere hot in the next few years... 

Zorbing sounds like a lot of fun and I'd like to try sky diving, not so sure about bungee jumping though!


----------



## carolyn (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have been to USA florida the Disney thing 3 times, my husband has 2 cousins out there and we always stay with them for a week then go onto I Drive in a hotel which gives us the freedom to do what we want. Went to a gator farm and saw them making a wildlife film about the gators, it was very nerve raking as some of the gators we enormous. Also have been to Brussels, Madrid several times and spainish coasts, Canary isles most of them ( Tenneriff is where my husband proposed to me and we went to Lanzarotte for our honeymoon) We are going to Austrailia in 2011 hopefully if my insurance will let me. I always try to maintain that I control my diabetes and it does not control me idea.
Happy holidays to wherever you go.
________
Cheapest Iolite Vaporizer


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 24, 2009)

Not done that much exciting really.

Have been on a camel ride in Tunisia on my last holiday, I was in pain for a week!
One of my best experiences has been swimming with dolphins in mexico a few years ago, it really is amazing and therapeutic. 
Elephant trekking is Thailand was fantastic, elephants are my favouite animals.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 24, 2009)

Lucky enough to do some lecturing in Guernsey in late 80s then Finland, Hong Kong, Netherlands, Poland and Singapore and examining in Belgium in late 90s/early 00s and able to combine work with a bit of tourism under guidance of local people.

Holidays in Austria, Belgium, Channel Islands (Guernsey and Jersey), Egypt, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxemburg, Madeira, Netherlands, Norway, Mauritius, USA, Spain (mainland, Lanzarote, Majorca, Tenerife, ), Switzerland, Tunisia and UK.  Mind you I first started travelling abroad as a young child with my parents over 40 years ago so travelling somewhat spread out

Wish I'd had the courage to do the balloon flight over the Valley of the Kings in Eygpt and that the weather hadn't stopped the helicopter flight over Bergen or the sea plane over the ffjords

Yet to get the travel bug back since diagnosed with diabetes though as only travelled in the UK and France since then - part of that has been down to spending more money on renovating the house and wanting to do more exploring of areas of France not previously been to.  Other part is that I really dislike the cattle markets known as airports - and I can get more in the boot of the car on Eurotunnel


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been everywhere in the world except South America, and I've lived in 6 countries. I would never let my diabetes stop me from doing anything, especially travel.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 24, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Wish I'd had the courage to do the balloon flight over the Valley of the Kings in Eygpt and that the weather hadn't stopped the helicopter flight over Bergen or the sea plane over the ffjords



Ooh I forgot I did a hot air balloon trip a couple of years ago which was beautiful.  I've also driven a Lotus and a Ferrari around Silverstone!


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 24, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> What about living abroad? Or does anyone live abroad now?



Me! I just moved from the Netherlands to the UK last October.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to be a volunteer at London Zoo. One of the best things I ever did was hold hands with a baby chimpanzee and give her a big hug. She wanted to hold my hand and give me a hug. It is hard to say just how BRILLIANT it was. 

Also had my photo taken four days before my big boy was born with a six foot reticulated python drapped round my shoulders. I still have the photo.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 5, 2009)

aymes said:


> Oooh, I'm also going zorbing soon (where you roll down a hill in a big inflatable 'hamster ball') not quite as daring as the sky dive but I'm very excited about it!



Sounds fab, I am glad I know what it is called now I am going to google it. I saw it on that program on BBC1 recently about those princes who have come to england to find their wives (forgotten what it was actually called) but they did it anyway. Looks great!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have done zorbing and it is fantastic!!!! great fun when i did it in new zealand, also did a bungee jump of a bridge in new zealand and one in australia, plenty of experience of sky diving and static line jumping. i've done haho and halo jump when sky diving ( haho= high altitude high opening, halo= high altitude low opening). been to many exotic places but by far my two faves are the maldives and goa. well i used to be in the army so travel was quite common for me and also quite common to get involved in really exciting things lol and some times they got a little stupid too!!!


----------

